# Dream Garage



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Probably done a few times before, but 5 cars to fill my dream garage:

1 Ferrari 360 Modena
2 Original Shelby Mustang (madly modified to like 1000BHP)
3 Hummer (madly modified to like 1000BHP)
4 Aston Martin Vanquish V12
5 Radical (or some other ultimate track tool)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

1. '87 Ford Sierra 'Whaletail' Cosworth RS500 in white (my dream car as a kid)
2. Ferrari F40 in red, obviously!
3. Aston Martin Vanquish in Black
4. Porsche 996 Turbo Cabriolet in Silver
5. '74 Porsche 911 RS in white with Red or Green side writing (the one with the fixed 'nearly' vertical rear spoiler)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

1) mk1 RS2000 Escort
2) mk2 RS1800 Escort (the BDA Engined one)
3) Overfinched Range Rover (new style)
4) Aston Martin Vanquish 
5) Triumph Stag (T Bar version)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Okay let's dream.

1) Pagani Zonda
2) Mclaren F1
3) Porsche 996 Turbo
4) Lamborghini Gallardo
5) RS6 Avant

Oh, I could go on.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

1. RS6 (gotta have something to put the dogs in !!)
2. Ferrari 308 GTS - just love them, watched waaay too much Magnum PI when I was smaller I think
3. TR6
4. Porsche 996 Turbo S
5. TVR Chimera (one that is guaranteed not to go wrong :wink: )


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

1, Saleen S7
2, Aston martin DB5
3, Ferrari FX
4, Cizeta Moroder V16T
5, Aryton Senna's Honda F1 car


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

1. 996 GT3 RS (unique... in yellow)
2. AC Shelby Cobra
3. Range Rover Vogue 
4. Caterham Seven Superlight R500
5. Ferrari Challenge Stradale


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

1) Ford RS200
2) BRABUS SV 12 6.3 S600L (the 4.7s 0-60 uber-limo)
3) MkII Golf GTi (Big Bumper, Oak Green  )
4) Porsche 959
5) Pagani Zonda Roadster


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ahem...

Slightly worrying that none of you would have a TT in your dream garage?

Ignoring the super and hyper cars, there are some mundane vehicles in there (stag and TR6 for instance) so you aren't all just picking expensive stuff that you've always wished for...

So why no TT?!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would keep my TT in my dream garage.

First car I've ever owned outright, and first dream car I've ever been fortunate enough to own.

I'd also have:

Aston Martin DB9
MKII Jag.
E-type Jaguar
RS6 Avant

I like fast cars, but I prefer pretty ones.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

jampott said:


> So why no TT?!


My dream garage only fits 5 cars, the TT would live on the drive :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

LHD Peugeot 205 Rallye 1.3 on twin Webers 
1969 Mustang Mach 1
Porker 993 (of some description)
Volvo 850(T5)R (for lugging loads and generally abusing)
Caterham R500 (except I need to have my 'skeleton' adjusted first - ok ok just loosing some weight may do)

Only 5 - damn what were the choices again....

I could go on.... and on......

Rhod

(just noticed that all of the above are available now for under Â£30k each. Bargain).

I got new rules. 5 car garage with max budget of Â£300k (that should be enough I rek).


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

1. Lamborghini Gallardo
2. DeLorean (nearly bought one on ebay a few months ago)
3. Capri 2.8 Brooklands Special
4. Escort Mk3 RS Turbo
5. A totally blinged out Hummer H2!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Golfs, Escorts and the odd Ford Capri...

Still not a TT in sight (Kell excepted)...

Shame on the lot of you!!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

A dream car wouldn't be a dream car if you owned one right :?

Rhod


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rhod_TT said:


> A dream car wouldn't be a dream car if you owned one right :?
> 
> Rhod


I think I prefer Kell's logic


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Golfs, Escorts and the odd Ford Capri...
> 
> Still not a TT in sight (Kell excepted)...
> 
> Shame on the lot of you!!


Would you have a Z in yours? (Intended as a serious question). I'll be honest with you mate - I love my TT to bits but given an unlimited budget it'd be tough to justify keeping it, you know? I mean, a Ruf CTR2, 997 Turbo, 360 Modena, DB9 and McLaren F1 sort of doesn't really allow me to keep the Audi, unless of course it remains on the drive as someone else said. 

In answer to your question, damn right I am picking expensive stuff I always dreamed of! It's a "Dream garage" right?

As for Crapis, Golfs and Escorts - I just don't get why anyone would have them as dream cars, but each to their own and all that. We'd still have my other half's "trash can" 1.8 Focus though........


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Matthew said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Golfs, Escorts and the odd Ford Capri...
> ...


The point I was making is that people have chosen some really quite "cheap" choices, yet left out their TT. "Dream Garage" or not, they've chosen to put in a TR6 or a Triumph Stag, not to mention Golfs, Capris and Escorts. Granted - those who have chosen Â£60k+ cars are thinking well above their current motor - and my comment wasn't aimed at them - it IS aimed at those who've chosen some weird and wonderful, cheap cars, but have left out their TT...

Would I include the Z in mine? Depends how I chose the "Dream Garage". If I'm picking ridiculously expensive metalwork, or only have room for 1 2 seater sports car, then of course I wouldn't include the Z. It'd miss out for something a lot more expensive... but if I'm working to a budget, or including similarly priced cars, it would go in... (as would my TT Roadster as it happens...)


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

My interpretation of the "Dream Garage" is a garage of vehicles that provide the ultimate diversity (IMHO) across the spectrum of requirements from all vehicles. So my choices are based on;

Ferrari - fast, beautiful road car
Mustang - all time classic American muscle car for cruising
Hummer - ridiculous but safe tank (swap this for fully kitted Defender on UK roads)
Aston - 4 seater for going to dinner with friends
Radical - speaks for itself

Every day when I look at my TT I love it, but would I keep/drive it if I could afford my dream garage? Doubtful I think. The direct comparison on my list as the fast road car is the Ferrari, so given a choice, why drive a TT when I can drive a 360?

Each to their own. It's a 5 car garage, put in it what you will 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scavenger said:


> My interpretation of the "Dream Garage" is a garage of vehicles that provide the ultimate diversity (IMHO) across the spectrum of requirements from all vehicles. So my choices are based on;
> 
> Ferrari - fast, beautiful road car
> Mustang - all time classic American muscle car for cruising
> ...


My thinking entirely...

But picking a Golf over a TT?   :roll:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Is the TR6 a dream car for me?? yeah it is. Would it be practicle for me to have one that's in great condition and keep it in great condition? nope not at all... so it's a dream car that I doubt that I'll ever own.

The TT I already have, so I don't really dream of having one :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KevinST said:


> Is the TR6 a dream car for me?? yeah it is. Would it be practicle for me to have one that's in great condition and keep it in great condition? nope not at all... so it's a dream car that I doubt that I'll ever own.
> 
> The TT I already have, so I don't really dream of having one :roll:


 [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I agree with your first point entirely Tim - If it was limited to a lower budget then obviously my garage would be somewhat less OTT and I would include my TT in that. I too can't personally get excited about stuff like the TR-6 but like I said, each to their own and people do have different reasons for wanting certain cars.

Scavenger's is actually far better thought out than mine (although I would go for the Defender rather than the Hummer, living in the UK) - Fancy swapping some of those cars for the weekend Pete?  Maybe you'll even be driving one of those dream cars soon given the conversationa bout the Defender..........?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Matthew said:


> Fancy swapping some of those cars for the weekend Pete?


If I had that garage Matthew, I would be happy to let you take your pick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

(P.S. Bloody daughter has decided she isn't happy with her teeth so wants to tap up her old man for a new set - so Defender currently on hold in exchange for dental scaffolding :? )


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> 2. DeLorean (nearly bought one on ebay a few months ago)


he he. I want a delorean. WIth a flux capacitor and a big rod out the roof.

delorean
mustang 
ferrari gto
db6
911 (1960s one)

No space for modern fast cars. TT would be on the drive.


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

RS4 :twisted: 
Golf MK1 GTI 1975 (red 8) )
TT Roadster with big brakes, beautiful wheel's, 300 bhp, ect ect
buggy vw meyer manx just for fun 8) 
lotus elise 111s (the first :twisted: )


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

1.) Honda RC30
2.) Ducati 916 Senna
3.) BMW M3 Evo (1990)
4.) Mk1 Golf GTi Campaign
5.) Range Rover Vogue


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

scavenger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Fancy swapping some of those cars for the weekend Pete?
> ...


?????? New choppers? Blimey - Sounds a bit drastic. Tell her she's beautiful enough already and then get your Defender!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

1: 1935 Dalahaye 135M with bodywork by Fogoni&Falaschi;
2: Bugatti Type 35;
3: 1956 Ferrari 500TR
4: 1952 Jaguar XK120
5: 1955 Mercedes 300 SLR (with Gullwing doors)
6: whadyamean I can only have 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

1. bugatti royale
2. Ferrari 250gt swb
3. Mercedes 300 slr gullwing
4. Porsche 550GT Spyder
5. Sennas championship winning V10 Mclaren Honda.

Mclaren F1 GT1 would make an acceptable substitute if any of above are not avaialable.

Thick end of Â£20m worth of fast-appreciating cars should allow a little flexibility for a hot Escort later. :wink:

TT? V. funny. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry, couldn't restrict myself to 5 only so I have an old classics garage and one for some more modern examples

1. 1969 Corvette (twin headlamp version) - White with red insets
2. Ferrari Dino in red
3. Lancia Stratos in full Alitalia dressing(always loved 'em)
4. Ford GT 40 - The original in Light blue and Orange
5. AC Cobra

Or:

1. Ferrari Enzo
2. Aston Vanquish
3. Griffith 500
4. Lotus Exige
5. BMW X5 with all the goodies (for the wife :wink:  )

or a mixture of the 2 

Oh, and as for the TT - I'm living that dream already :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I bet there would be more TT's in listed if the max budget was a total of Â£200k


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Where do you start?

SO many supercars to choose from, where do you start, i certainly don't know, i know though i'd like an Aston, Ferrari, Maserati, X5/Touareg/Range Rover, and then i'd have to think for a while about the last one.

Or could just simplify matters and say a TT.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

My TTR (I still think I'm dreaming :wink: ).
A 1999 TTC original with no spoiler or suspension changes - utterly gorgeous).
A modified TTC with a twin turbo 4.2 V8 and all the bits that go with it.
A 1932 Model B ford built by Boyd Coddington running a 350 Chevy, 9" chopped rear end and dropped tube front end.
A 1949 Ford V8 Pilot (UK built)

Graham


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

If money were no object, I'd fill my dream garage with cars that I like the look of, that are rare, or interest me, for whatever reason. They would not necessarily be the most expensive supercars that money can buy. My dream garage would contain mint examples of:

BMW 3.0 CSL 'Batmobile', BMW 2002 Turbo, BMW M3 (E30), BMW 635i/M6, Vauxhall Firenza 'Droopsnoot', Lotus Carlton, Senator 24v, Opel Commodore GS/E coupe, Citroen SM, Fiat 130 coupe, Mercedes 300 SEL 6.3, Ferrari Dino, Ford Sierra RS Cosworth, Alfa Spider 'duetto', Peugeot 205 GTI, Audi TT, I'd even have a Renault 16!

Supercars? - McLaren F1, Ford GT 40, Lamborghini Murcielago/Gallardo.

Ferraris, big Mercs, or Porkers just don't seem to do it for me.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

PaulS said:


> bla bla


The "Dream Garage" is exactly that - neither cost nor Supercars come into it. It's a dream garage, anything goes, put into it what you want. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

But have to admit everyone elses taste if flawed if they don't have an original Fastback Mustang in their garage :roll:










P.S. Plane, dodgy hat wearer optional :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

scavenger said:


> But have to admit everyone elses taste if flawed if they don't have an original Fastback Mustang in their garage :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*drool*

My other half knows that when we next move we will be getting somewhere with a very large garage. Mustang has first dibs.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Some nice choices :wink:

For me I think I'd have:

1) AC Cobra 427 with the Paxton supercharger up-grade.
2) My Rallye Golf.
3) Aston Martin DB4.
4) Audi RS4 or 6 with the full MTM menu  
5) Porsche 993 Turbo or RSR.

Thank you :-*

With a suitable heated garage to house them all in. :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> BMW 2002 Turbo.


You might have difficulty finding one that doesn't give problems. The turbos were very problematic, only coming in at high revs and being really temperamental. Bloody nice car though, especially if it has the full works red, white and blue stickers on!

My Dad's mate had one of the very first. It went like S*** off a shiny shovel, but spent more time in the garage being tuned that it did on the road.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

To answer why Escorts, well being in my early 40's I have vivid memories of the Rally Escorts and always want to drive what was a fast saloon car. I loved the look of the mk1 RS2000 with the broad body sculptured strips (esp. white body with the blue stripes). As for the mk2 RS1800, these are a rare as rocking horse s**t and therefore valuable.

I would be the first to agree they are nothing compared to modern cars in terms of performance, but I wouldn't mind betting that they are far more fun to drive with skiny tyres and RWD...... Someone else mentioned the beautiful (Ferrari powered) Lancia Stratos same era, superb sound, but driven hard was more prone to swap ends than a Porker.

Of my 5 vehicles, 3 were old classics, and 2 were practical(ish) modern cars (Vanquish and Overfinched Rangie) for every day use.


----------



## S2U_TT (May 8, 2002)

1. Ferrari 360 Spider
2. Lamborghini Gallardo
3. Autobiography Range Vogue
4. McClaren F1
5. Ford GT40


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

1. Lamborghini Murcielago (in lime green)
2. Porsche Carrera GT
3. Aston Martin DB9
4. Ferrari Testarossa (too much Miami Vice watching)
5. Koenigsegg


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > BMW 2002 Turbo.
> ...


It's his dream, it'll be alright


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Quite a few have mentioned the RS6 (although all in Avant guise). Does this mean i drive a dream car (or not as i have the Saloon :wink: ).

It certainly was one of my dream cars & if i had the option of 5 with no cost limit, then my modified RS6 would defo stay in that garage, but she'd be sharing space with:

Enzo
DB9
4.8is X5 (fully kitted out)
Original AC Cobra or Shelby Mustang


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Ferrari 360 Spider in Red
Porsche 996 with GT3 body kit (already got that)  
Lamborghini Mucerlego
Aston Martin Vanqish
New Bently Coupe


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> 5) Triumph Stag (T Bar version)


They all had T bars though? Couple of differences between a Mk1 and Mk2 (alloys, side stripe, cylinder heads, fan) but not much else?

Dave

p.s. I restored one with my dad!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Ferrari 250 GTO in Silver.
Ferrari F40 in Red.
GP Bugatti Type something or other (37 I think) in pale blue.
Paul Newman's stealth Volvo estate in whatever colour it is.
Kylie in anything.


----------

